# Anyone else experiencing..



## 16694 (Mar 21, 2006)

I could use some input please. I was diagnosed with Barrett's Esophagus in November. I am experiencing terrible arm and leg pain, sometimes back pain. Is anyone else with BE having these symptoms. I have done a lot of research, reading til I cant see straight, and seem to remember reading somewhere that people with BE sometimes experience arm/leg pain. I would like to know if I am alone (and crazy) or this is a side effect. Thanks for anyone's input.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome roxi


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi RoxiI also have Barretts, and yes, I have arm and leg pain, with back and jaw pain also. You are not alone, and now I realize neither am I.


----------

